# Keyesville 2010



## Retrocowboy (May 16, 2006)

Not sure if you guys have noticed, but on the Bionicon site, they've got a Keyesville Classic date of March 20, 2010, "more details to follow". I'm planning on being there again, what say you?


----------



## laffeaux (Jan 4, 2004)

I'll be there for sure. I'm marking my calendar now.


----------



## muddybuddy (Jan 31, 2007)

I will be there. I was planning on going last year but had some stuff come up. This year for sure, no excuses.


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

I have a title to defend.


----------



## Veloculture (Dec 18, 2005)

I never miss it.


----------



## Retro MB (Oct 13, 2007)

Veloculture said:


> I never miss it.


But will you ride it this time?


----------



## ninjaboot (Jan 16, 2005)

Can't wait for Keyesville 2010.


----------



## milehi (Nov 2, 1997)

It's only a two and a half hour drive, so yeah, I'll be there. Just as long as they don't run out of beer like last year.  Sorry


----------



## Retrocowboy (May 16, 2006)

Retro MB said:


> But will you ride it this time?


Sounds like a challenge! :thumbsup:


----------



## muddybuddy (Jan 31, 2007)

When does pre-registration usually open? Or do most of you wait and register when you get there? Just trying to make sure I have my stuff together.


----------



## yo-Nate-y (Mar 5, 2009)

I wish I was still in California.....


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

muddybuddy said:


> When does pre-registration usually open? Or do most of you wait and register when you get there? Just trying to make sure I have my stuff together.


I usually pre-reg, but its not too difficult to sign up once you're there. They're pretty organized.


----------



## ninjaboot (Jan 16, 2005)

New website for the race this year

http://keyesvilleracing.com


----------



## Linoleum (Aug 25, 2008)

hmmmm... 8 hours 49 minutes. I'd nauseate everyone with my Zaskar, but its not out of the question.


----------



## Retrocowboy (May 16, 2006)

ninjaboot said:


> New website for the race this year
> 
> http://keyesvilleracing.com


Cool!


----------



## ninjaboot (Jan 16, 2005)

March is going to be a great month for racing the central valley. CCORC is hosting the 3rd Big Sandy Race the Sunday following Keyesville. I'm looking forward to racing both weekends.

Vintage class at the Big Sandy Race. Race on a vintage bike, save 20 bucks and race for $20.

See bigsandyrace.com for details.


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

Just registered for the Vintage 87-95 Stage Race. 

Game on!


----------



## Veloculture (Dec 18, 2005)

The race is officially set now! http://keyesvilleracing.org/.

Register and start making your travel plans. get your plane tickets while they are cheap and be sure to tell your boss you need the days off.

Every year i say this but Keyesville is about more than just the racing. It's a great place to camp, there's good food nearby, and the mountains and Kern river are beautiful. If you can't hack the camping than there's nice rooms and cabins on the river in Kernville, and mediocre motels in Woffard Heights.


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)




----------



## ninjaboot (Jan 16, 2005)

I love your photo Rumpfy!


----------



## sandmangts (Feb 16, 2004)

Can anyone clue me in on a good hotel up there?


----------



## ninjaboot (Jan 16, 2005)

sandmangts said:


> Can anyone clue me in on a good hotel up there?


There is a bunch of Bates like Motels within 5 min of the event. Camping is half the fun of the event, You can literally camp right on the race course and watch the other categories suffer while you relax and imbibe.


----------



## Veloculture (Dec 18, 2005)

sandmangts said:


> Can anyone clue me in on a good hotel up there?


Ninjaboot is right. the camping is really the best. it's not your typical car camping where you have neighbors all around you being loud. you pick a spot out in the woods and thats your camp. you can be as private as you want to be. the vintage group camps together which is really nice. it's nice to actually meet the people you talk to everyday online.

Lake Isabella has pretty bad motels, Woffard Heights has OK motels and the nice motels and cabins are in Kernville. if you do absolutely have to get a room i suggest you go to Kernville. Kernville is about 14 miles away i believe. seriously though, camp, you won't regret it.


----------



## sandmangts (Feb 16, 2004)

Veloculture said:


> Ninjaboot is right. the camping is really the best. it's not your typical car camping where you have neighbors all around you being loud. you pick a spot out in the woods and thats your camp. you can be as private as you want to be. the vintage group camps together which is really nice. it's nice to actually meet the people you talk to everyday online.
> 
> Lake Isabella has pretty bad motels, Woffard Heights has OK motels and the nice motels and cabins are in Kernville. if you do absolutely have to get a room i suggest you go to Kernville. Kernville is about 14 miles away i believe. seriously though, camp, you won't regret it.


I would camp but I will be with my wife and infant son. If I was alone I would just sleep in the back of my truck.


----------



## sbsbiker (Dec 1, 2007)

Do you vintage guys race the all mountain on the vintage bikes? What type of events/shows of vintage bikes happen at this event? What else can you tell me about this event with respect to vintage showings?


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

sbsbiker said:


> Do you vintage guys race the all mountain on the vintage bikes? What type of events/shows of vintage bikes happen at this event? What else can you tell me about this event with respect to vintage showings?


Of course. Thats the whole point. The all mountain stage race is all done on the same bike. 
XC, Short Track, and DH. Keyesville has been using basically the same race course for the XC and DH for 20+ years. Everything is doable on an early mountain bike.

The vintage contingency that meets up has been getting bigger and stronger every year.
Last year people came from as far as Oregon, Idaho, and Colorado. We all camp in the same place and classic bikes are everywhere. Most of us bring multiple bikes to show off, we all race the same as everyone else. Otherwise we're hangin' out, eatin', drinkin', and dorkin' out on old bikes.

If you do a thread title search for 'afterglow' you'll have pictures for days going back to the first vintage gathering.










Fields of vintage!


















A couple years ago, we filled these racks with old bikes.









Needless to say, people were stoked.


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

More to get excited about from years past:


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

ninjaboot said:


> March is going to be a great month for racing the central valley. CCORC is hosting the 3rd Big Sandy Race the Sunday following Keyesville. I'm looking forward to racing both weekends.
> 
> Vintage class at the Big Sandy Race. Race on a vintage bike, save 20 bucks and race for $20.
> 
> See bigsandyrace.com for details.


Nice to see other venues jumping on the vintage boat!


----------



## crconsulting (Apr 11, 2004)

This looks like a great event with lots of vintage bike turn out.

One of the "must do" vintage events on the west coast :thumbsup: 

Amazing how many nice bikes were there in previous years. Can't wait to see the pictures from this years event.


----------



## datawhacker (Dec 23, 2004)

looking forward to it


----------



## Retro MB (Oct 13, 2007)

Camp!


----------



## sandmangts (Feb 16, 2004)

I am looking into getting a cabin up there but it may prove too expensive. I am going to try to have my Brave ready by then so hopefully I can bring it. I don't have all the period correct parts I need so I may just have to use some modern stuff for now. If the wife and kid can't come I will just camp. I can't wait to get a closer look at some of those bikes!


----------



## Veloculture (Dec 18, 2005)

crconsulting said:


> This looks like a great event with lots of vintage bike turn out.
> 
> One of the "must do" vintage events on the west coast :thumbsup:
> 
> Amazing how many nice bikes were there in previous years. Can't wait to see the pictures from this years event.


yeah, it really is amazing. every year more and more people arrive. lots of people sign up outside of our inner circle too. random people with vintage bikes show up on the start line. it's really fun. the spectators dig it too.


----------



## Veloculture (Dec 18, 2005)

that reminds me, i will have a professional photographer camping with us this year. the same guy that does my web site photography so you know it will be awesome.


----------



## muddybuddy (Jan 31, 2007)

Photo documentation is not always a good thing.:skep:


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

sandmangts said:


> I am looking into getting a cabin up there but it may prove too expensive. I am going to try to have my Brave ready by then so hopefully I can bring it. I don't have all the period correct parts I need so I may just have to use some modern stuff for now. If the wife and kid can't come I will just camp. I can't wait to get a closer look at some of those bikes!


Hope you can make it out. We all strive for period correctness on the bikes, but aside from some ribbing, we're not that uptight if a few modern items slip in. Especially if its the difference between being able to participate or not.


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

Veloculture said:


> that reminds me, i will have a professional photographer camping with us this year. the same guy that does my web site photography so you know it will be awesome.


:thumbsup:


----------



## colker1 (Jan 6, 2004)

Veloculture said:


> that reminds me, i will have a professional photographer camping with us this year. the same guy that does my web site photography so you know it will be awesome.


is it the same guy who shot the mammoth catalogue?


----------



## Upchuck (Jan 30, 2004)

Rumpfy said:


> ...aside from some ribbing, we're not that uptight if a few modern items slip in.


I'm all about the ribbing. It's no fun when someone gets too serious about riding a bicycle.

I'm registered and ready to go! The plan is to camp with the vintage gang. Crossing my fingers the weather will cooperate but we'll still have fun even if it doesn't.


----------



## Veloculture (Dec 18, 2005)

colker1 said:


> is it the same guy who shot the mammoth catalogue?


he did all of our "nice" photos on the blog including the Mammoth photos. he did the video too.


----------



## sandmangts (Feb 16, 2004)

Rumpfy said:


> Hope you can make it out. We all strive for period correctness on the bikes, but aside from some ribbing, we're not that uptight if a few modern items slip in. Especially if its the difference between being able to participate or not.


The only non period parts will be the headset, pedals and tires. I seriously doubt I will be able to build it in time. I may just pack up the Epiphany and the Ritchey and run the XC race on one or the other (depending on how bad my back an shoulders are) and just bring the Brave in whatever state it is in and maybe we can finish it there and give it the maiden voyage.


----------



## Fillet-brazed (Jan 13, 2004)

sandmangts said:


> The only non period parts will be the headset, pedals and tires. I seriously doubt I will be able to build it in time. I may just pack up the Epiphany and the Ritchey and run the XC race on one or the other (depending on how bad my back an shoulders are) and just bring the Brave in whatever state it is in and maybe we can finish it there and give it the maiden voyage.


haha. should be a good place to find some helpful and knowledgeable vintage mechanics. 

always a good time there. I'm hoping to make it too.


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

sandmangts said:


> The only non period parts will be the headset, pedals and tires. I seriously doubt I will be able to build it in time. I may just pack up the Epiphany and the Ritchey and run the XC race on one or the other (depending on how bad my back an shoulders are) and just bring the Brave in whatever state it is in and maybe we can finish it there and give it the maiden voyage.


Oh, thats nothing. Usually more grief is given when brakes, drivetrain, and wheelsets are swapped.

If you have the room, bring it. Almost all of us build our own bikes..some are damn good mechanics.


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

Fillet-brazed said:


> always a good time there. I'm hoping to make it too.


The one time you went.  

We hope you make it too buddy.


----------



## sandmangts (Feb 16, 2004)

Rumpfy said:


> Oh, thats nothing. Usually more grief is given when brakes, drivetrain, and wheelsets are swapped.
> 
> If you have the room, bring it. Almost all of us build our own bikes..some are damn good mechanics.


You guys can setup the rollercams for me. I suck at getting them right.


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

sandmangts said:


> You guys can setup the rollercams for me. I suck at getting them right.


I'm sure we can.


----------



## sandmangts (Feb 16, 2004)

Hey guys what do they mean when they say the race is 20 minutes + 2 laps? Do you sprint for 20 or something? How does that work? I never raced before and I am trying to decide between sport and expert. I want a challenge but I don't want to be airlifted out.


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

sandmangts said:


> Hey guys what do they mean when they say the race is 20 minutes + 2 laps? Do you sprint for 20 or something? How does that work? I never raced before and I am trying to decide between sport and expert. I want a challenge but I don't want to be airlifted out.


Umm...shouldn't you be signing up for the vintage class stage race?


----------



## Veloculture (Dec 18, 2005)

sandmangts said:


> Hey guys what do they mean when they say the race is 20 minutes + 2 laps? Do you sprint for 20 or something? How does that work? I never raced before and I am trying to decide between sport and expert. I want a challenge but I don't want to be airlifted out.


race vintage class. if you have another cross country lap in you than just go our for another lap. it's a short course but a pretty difficult one.

for the short track you race for 20 minutes then you get two more laps before it's done. basically it'll come out to be a 25 minute short track race.


----------



## Veloculture (Dec 18, 2005)

Vintage Keyesville racers have a Facebook page too.


----------



## sandmangts (Feb 16, 2004)

Rumpfy said:


> Umm...shouldn't you be signing up for the vintage class stage race?


Don't I have the option to do both? On the site you can sign up for 2 races.


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

sandmangts said:


> Don't I have the option to do both? On the site you can sign up for 2 races.


Trust me on this. You sign up for the Stage race, Vintage 86-95 class for your Brave.

Select: Cross Country, Short Track, and Downhill.

This way you'll be racing against other old bikes.

You could, in theory, sign up for Sport or Expert...but you'll be racing your old bike vs. everyone else in that field on modern bikes.

The Vintage class goes off and races along side the Beginner class. Its based on age of bike, not age or skill level of the rider...its a very non-competitive class.
The age of vintage racers ranges from 30 (ameybrook) to 130 (kb11) and skill level from badass (fillet brazed, ameybrook, velocult) to retarded (upchuck, laffeaux).

You could do vintage and sport/expert...but you'd be wasted by the time you were done. Not sure how you could double up on the XC either. DH and Short Track you could probably pull off a doubled up attempt.


----------



## tductape (Mar 31, 2008)

*"...its a very non-competitive class."*

What a great time. I had to look up Keyesville to see how far away it really was. Don't think I could make it there for a long weekend. I enjoy hearing the stories and seeing the pictures you all post.

Aaron, Remember Eric's quote above when you smile and look over at him lined up at the start.......

Bring your camera,
Take lots of pictures
T


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

Aemmer said:


> *"...its a very non-competitive class."*
> 
> Aaron, Remember Eric's quote above when you smile and look over at him lined up at the start.......
> 
> ...


If he's considering Expert class, he's already faster than I am. VRC racers run the gauntlet of speeds and skill levels, so the placing will fall naturally.


----------



## sandmangts (Feb 16, 2004)

Well here is the thing. I have zero trail time on the Brave and I still have some issues to iron out before it is safe to ride. Even if I get it trail ready in time I would not be comfortable racing it when it is not broken in. It is definitely coming with me though, ready or not. I could bring it and one of my Ritcheys to race on. I also really want to bring and race my modern bike, an Ellsworth Epiphany. I may make it a 4 day holiday and if so I will want my modern rig because I don't think my body can handle 4 days of riding rigid. I have room for two bikes. What a dilemma.


----------



## Veloculture (Dec 18, 2005)

sandmangts said:


> Well here is the thing. I have zero trail time on the Brave and I still have some issues to iron out before it is safe to ride. Even if I get it trail ready in time I would not be comfortable racing it when it is not broken in. It is definitely coming with me though, ready or not. I could bring it and one of my Ritcheys to race on. I also really want to bring and race my modern bike, an Ellsworth Epiphany. I may make it a 4 day holiday and if so I will want my modern rig because I don't think my body can handle 4 days of riding rigid. I have room for two bikes. What a dilemma.


haha, i don't think i've pre-ridden a single bike i've raced out there. not even the downhill bikes. i usually build them last second and hurl myself out there.


----------



## sandmangts (Feb 16, 2004)

Veloculture said:


> haha, i don't think i've pre-ridden a single bike i've raced out there. not even the downhill bikes. i usually build them last second and hurl myself out there.


You're right, Fvck it. I will try to fit all three somehow.


----------



## Retrocowboy (May 16, 2006)

I'm all registered for the Stage Race again. Hopefully, no one will finish all three races so that I can place 3rd overall again by default!


----------



## XR4TI (Sep 6, 2005)

You guys will start Keyesville Afterglow thread. Correct? 

I love this time of year. Everyone take your camera and take a crap load of pics when you have time.

Good Luck Everyone!


----------



## Veloculture (Dec 18, 2005)

XR4TI said:


> You guys will start Keyesville Afterglow thread. Correct?
> 
> I love this time of year. Everyone take your camera and take a crap load of pics when you have time.
> 
> Good Luck Everyone!


we'll always do an afterglow thread. this year will be the best yet as i will have my shops professional photographer there. it'll be HUGE. bring your best bikes to be photographed because we'll have our white backdrop there too.


----------



## sandmangts (Feb 16, 2004)

Veloculture said:


> we'll always do an afterglow thread. this year will be the best yet as i will have my shops professional photographer there. it'll be HUGE. bring your best bikes to be photographed because we'll have our white backdrop there too.


Well now you've done it. I am going to have to borrow my friends 4 bike rack. The wife and I rented a cabin for 3 days so I can bring my boy and my dogs.


----------



## laffeaux (Jan 4, 2004)

Rumpfy said:


> The age of vintage racers ranges from 30 (ameybrook) to 130 (kb11) and skill level from badass (fillet brazed, ameybrook, velocult) to retarded (upchuck, laffeaux).


I don't mind you making fun of kb11 - that's pretty funny. But making fun of me is going too far! 

And Sand, ride the Brave. I've raced several bikes at Keyesville that I'd not ridden prior to the event. Normally the week before I'm trying to find the final parts that I need to get a bike together.

There are plenty of fast and slow riders out there. You can be as competitive as you want, and still have fun. The best advice is to bring an old Silca pump and put into Rumpfy's rear wheel just before the first climb.


----------



## Upchuck (Jan 30, 2004)

Rumpfy said:


> The age of vintage racers ranges from 30 (ameybrook) to 130 (kb11) and skill level from badass (fillet brazed, ameybrook, velocult) to retarded (upchuck, laffeaux).


Can't believe you slipped that one by me. Not only do you proudly wear that unsightly ring around the collar from sticking your head up the three amigo's collective arses, but you go on to insult laffeaux? Oh it's on, you gangly misguided internet doofus. And I don't mean on the race course...


----------



## sandmangts (Feb 16, 2004)

laffeaux said:


> I don't mind you making fun of kb11 - that's pretty funny. But making fun of me is going too far!
> 
> And Sand, ride the Brave. I've raced several bikes at Keyesville that I'd not ridden prior to the event. Normally the week before I'm trying to find the final parts that I need to get a bike together.
> 
> There are plenty of fast and slow riders out there. You can be as competitive as you want, and still have fun. The best advice is to bring an old Silca pump and put into Rumpfy's rear wheel just before the first climb.


The last part I need is on it's way thanks to another MTBR member pointing it out to me (xtr BB). I am just riding to have fun so I will race the Brave. I am going to let my mechanic look it over to see if I screwed anything up. We got the rental for 3 days so I am bringing the Epiphany too so I can hit some other trails in the area. Are there group rides after the races?


----------



## Upchuck (Jan 30, 2004)

A couple of us went up to pre-ride the course to check out the trail conditions after the rain. The trails do really well after rains. Lots more ruts for some added technical factor. There are a few downed trees that will have to get cleared away on the XC course. The Snakepit is its usual self with the lower rock section looking even nastier. Unfortunately, my camera battery went dead pretty quick and I only got these pics.


----------



## Veloculture (Dec 18, 2005)

yummy


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

Veloculture said:


> haha, i don't think i've pre-ridden a single bike i've raced out there. not even the downhill bikes. i usually build them last second and hurl myself out there.


Same. Very little pre-ride time. Just make sure it (mostly) works and go.


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

laffeaux said:


> I don't mind you making fun of kb11 - that's pretty funny. But making fun of me is going too far!
> 
> And Sand, ride the Brave. I've raced several bikes at Keyesville that I'd not ridden prior to the event. Normally the week before I'm trying to find the final parts that I need to get a bike together.
> 
> There are plenty of fast and slow riders out there. You can be as competitive as you want, and still have fun. The best advice is to bring an old Silca pump and put into Rumpfy's rear wheel just before the first climb.


You are a nice guy suggesting the rear wheel and not the front. Besides...good luck getting a pump through a Tension Disk!


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

Upchuck said:


> Can't believe you slipped that one by me. Not only do you proudly wear that unsightly ring around the collar from sticking your head up the three amigo's collective arses, but you go on to insult laffeaux? Oh it's on, you gangly misguided internet doofus. And I don't mean on the race course...


Haha! Love it! :lol:


----------



## Veloculture (Dec 18, 2005)

with all this damn rain that San Diego is getting i can't wait to hit the nice trails of Keyesville. it's not normal for us San Diegan's to go a whole winter without mountain biking. rains every three days here. 

Keyesville is one of these places where the rain improves trail conditions. so excited


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

Veloculture said:


> with all this damn rain that San Diego is getting i can't wait to hit the nice trails of Keyesville. it's not normal for us San Diegan's to go a whole winter without mountain biking. rains every three days here.
> 
> Keyesville is one of these places where the rain improves trail conditions. so excited


The less you ride, the happier I am.


----------



## sandmangts (Feb 16, 2004)

Veloculture said:


> with all this damn rain that San Diego is getting i can't wait to hit the nice trails of Keyesville. it's not normal for us San Diegan's to go a whole winter without mountain biking. rains every three days here.
> 
> Keyesville is one of these places where the rain improves trail conditions. so excited


It has rained every weekend for 3 weeks straight. Only plus side is I have had a ton of time to work on my bikes. The Brave is ready. Got the correct BB and the chainline is perfect. My LBS helped me with the rollercams and I got the crown race for the XTR headset. Hopefully I will get a little trail time on it before the event.


----------



## tductape (Mar 31, 2008)

Veloculture said:


> with all this damn rain that San Diego is getting i can't wait to hit the nice trails of Keyesville. it's not normal for us San Diegan's to go a whole winter without mountain biking. rains every three days here.
> 
> Keyesville is one of these places where the rain improves trail conditions. so excited


I always thought the rain improved the trail conditions up here and kept the riff raff away.. Then one day a decade or so ago a shift happened and it became uncool to ride trails when they were wet. Something about trail preservation......meh, I still love riding mountainbikes in the wet and cold.....

Aaron, three weekends in a row..... phhhth 
Sky, you are going to have to change yout Ebay profile so it doesn't state anything about the joys of sunny San Diego..

Stoked for your upcoming adventure.....
T


----------



## Fillet-brazed (Jan 13, 2004)

good thing those trails handle water well.


----------



## Veloculture (Dec 18, 2005)

Aemmer said:


> I always thought the rain improved the trail conditions up here and kept the riff raff away.. Then one day a decade or so ago a shift happened and it became uncool to ride trails when they were wet. Something about trail preservation......meh, I still love riding mountainbikes in the wet and cold.....
> 
> Aaron, three weekends in a row..... phhhth
> Sky, you are going to have to change yout Ebay profile so it doesn't state anything about the joys of sunny San Diego..
> ...


where i live in San Diego riding the trails is crappy. the mud is not a good mud for riding. plus people who mountain bike in the mud tend to ride around the wet spots destroying the trails. ride through the puddles dammit! that and the damage to the bikes is too great. not good mud.

we normally have beautiful 65 degree winters. this winter has sucked


----------



## sandmangts (Feb 16, 2004)

Veloculture said:


> where i live in San Diego riding the trails is crappy. the mud is not a good mud for riding. plus people who mountain bike in the mud tend to ride around the wet spots destroying the trails. ride through the puddles dammit! that and the damage to the bikes is too great. not good mud.
> 
> we normally have beautiful 65 degree winters. this winter has sucked


Yeah our soil here is mostly clay, Very sticky and as slippery as ice, it can turn a 30 pound bike into a 45 pounder not to mention it destroys drivetrains and when it finally dries you have permanent ruts because it dries like concrete.


----------



## muddybuddy (Jan 31, 2007)

Not to mention that that if you don't wash your bike immediately after riding that San Diego clay dries like concrete.


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

I've been registered for a while now.
I officially have days off of work.
The bikes are 99% ready.
I'm 100% ready for K'Ville to get here!


----------



## Veloculture (Dec 18, 2005)

Rumpfy said:


> I've been registered for a while now.
> I officially have days off of work.
> The bikes are 99% ready.
> I'm 100% ready for K'Ville to get here!


thats awesome. as usual i have no idea what im racing. won't know until the last minute. typically it's a newer bike to me that i have no trail time on. can't wait to actually ride a mountain bike again. i don't think i'll be able to touch my trails before the race gets here.


----------



## Upchuck (Jan 30, 2004)

Veloculture said:


> thats awesome. as usual i have no idea what im racing. won't know until the last minute. typically it's a newer bike to me that i have no trail time on.


I knew what I was going to race at least 6 months ago. But I don't have a warehouse full of bikes to choose from. 



Veloculture said:


> can't wait to actually ride a mountain bike again. i don't think i'll be able to touch my trails before the race gets here.


That only means I might have a chance to keep you in my sights for the first few minutes. Once we're out of the campground you'll be long gone.


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

Upchuck said:


> I knew what I was going to race at least 6 months ago. But I don't have a warehouse full of bikes to choose from.
> 
> That only means I might have a chance to keep you in my sights for the first few minutes. Once we're out of the campground you'll be long gone.


You only need to look good for the camera. After that, shut'er down.


----------



## sandmangts (Feb 16, 2004)

I am terribly out of shape. Very little riding beyond short local jaunts on pavement. I live 30 feet above sea level so the altitude is going to be a pain but I don't care, I can't wait.


----------



## Upchuck (Jan 30, 2004)

sandmangts said:


> I am terribly out of shape. Very little riding beyond short local jaunts on pavement. I live 30 feet above sea level so the altitude is going to be a pain but I don't care, I can't wait.


That's the spirit! Screw training! All that matters is going out there and having fun! Are you registering for all three events? You really must do all three. You'll regret it if you didn't.


----------



## Veloculture (Dec 18, 2005)

sandmangts said:


> I am terribly out of shape. Very little riding beyond short local jaunts on pavement. I live 30 feet above sea level so the altitude is going to be a pain but I don't care, I can't wait.


it's only 2600 ft in altitude. that's nothing to worry about.


----------



## sandmangts (Feb 16, 2004)

Veloculture said:


> it's only 2600 ft in altitude. that's nothing to worry about.


I will remember you said that, you can hold my bike while I puke.


----------



## Retrocowboy (May 16, 2006)

Registered for the Vintage Stage Race....check
Time off work....check
bike in riding condition....check
pitifully out of shape....check
Yep, I'm ready!


----------



## laffeaux (Jan 4, 2004)

I need to get the power antenna on my truck fixed so that I have radio for the drive down - but beyond that I'm ready to go!!

(Although I've not registered yet.)


----------



## Veloculture (Dec 18, 2005)

laffeaux said:


> I need to get the power antenna on my truck fixed so that I have radio for the drive down - but beyond that I'm ready to go!!
> 
> (Although I've not registered yet.)


good to hear EL. you and Don travel the furthest and have never missed a single event. solid dudes.


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

Retrocowboy said:


> Registered for the Vintage Stage Race....check
> Time off work....check
> bike in riding condition....check
> pitifully out of shape....check
> Yep, I'm ready!


Haha! Nice.

RV check too?


----------



## muddybuddy (Jan 31, 2007)

So when you're talking about camping right on the course, are you talking RVs or real camping with a tent? Also, was wondering how one would find the VRC encampment once getting there. Any reservations, permits, fees required for camping? Just trying to get my ship together.


----------



## Veloculture (Dec 18, 2005)

muddybuddy said:


> So when you're talking about camping right on the course, are you talking RVs or real camping with a tent? Also, was wondering how one would find the VRC encampment once getting there. Any reservations, permits, fees required for camping? Just trying to get my ship together.


most all of us have tents.

the camping is primitive but with a 200 yard bike ride you can find the outhouses. camping is free.

finding us is the hard part if you've never been there before. where we camp is typically known as "the meadow". you pass the main staging area (continuing on the pavement) and on your right will be a turn off to a short 100 yard long dirt road. you don't want this one. continue and take the very next right hand turn to a dirt road. this takes you to the meadow. we'll hopefully be about 100 yards up on the right but if that spot is taken we'll be somewhere else in that meadow. look for the old bikes. it's not that large of an area so it's not too difficult.


----------



## sandmangts (Feb 16, 2004)

muddybuddy said:


> So when you're talking about camping right on the course, are you talking RVs or real camping with a tent? Also, was wondering how one would find the VRC encampment once getting there. Any reservations, permits, fees required for camping? Just trying to get my ship together.


Just find a really cool old bike and follow it.


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

sandmangts said:


> Just find a really cool old bike and follow it.


That works too actually. 

Some people are getting there as soon as Thursday. Quite a few more will be there Friday at some point...

Perhaps we can even put up a makeshift sign so people know where to turn.


----------



## Retrocowboy (May 16, 2006)

muddybuddy said:


> So when you're talking about camping right on the course, are you talking RVs or real camping with a tent? Also, was wondering how one would find the VRC encampment once getting there. Any reservations, permits, fees required for camping? Just trying to get my ship together.


I've got a small,(24'), RV that I will have in the usual spot. It's not too difficult to get an RV or trailer in there. No fees, no hook ups, great spot.


----------



## muddybuddy (Jan 31, 2007)

I'll be tent camping. Just didn't want to look like a dork pitching a tent in the middle of a bunch of RVs.


----------



## Veloculture (Dec 18, 2005)

i just talked to Valerie fro the Keyesville Classic. she says that she's getting tons of registrations for the vintage class from all over the country!!! it's gonna be a great year. 

in others news we are slated to put on our vintage bike show at 12:30pm on Sunday after the cross country.


----------



## Retro MB (Oct 13, 2007)

Veloculture said:


> in others news we are slated to put on our vintage bike show at 12:30pm on Sunday after the cross country.


Saturday after the cross country or Sunday after the downhill?


----------



## Veloculture (Dec 18, 2005)

Retro MB said:


> Saturday after the cross country or Sunday after the downhill?


my bad. im still thinking the CC is on Sunday like it has been for the past 20 something years. it's hard to teach an old dog new tricks.

12:30pm on Saturday.


----------



## sandmangts (Feb 16, 2004)

Crap, I wish I had more room to bring more bikes!


----------



## tductape (Mar 31, 2008)

Hey Aaron,
You can borrow my Suburban.


----------



## sandmangts (Feb 16, 2004)

I knew I shoulda opted for the roof rack on my truck. My friend has a 4 bike hitch rack I will borrow. Gonna bring the Brave, Epiphany, one Ritchey and the wifes bike. Tried to talk the wife into riding the Timber comp but she wants her Giant. I have 2 dogs and my little boy coming along too.


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

Ya, I've up'ed the number of bikes I'm bringing. I've never brought the same bike twice....this year will be no different.


----------



## Genshammer (Jun 30, 2006)

*Keyesville*

Looks like I'll be there as well this year. Probably won't race vintage class (as last year racing vintage XC before expert XC fried me thoroughly!), but might either bring the Klein or the Yo Eddy! for the show. Gonna race expert single speed on my new, 19 lb. Ibis Tranny.

Looking forward to more good times at Keyesville!


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

Genshammer said:


> Looks like I'll be there as well this year. Probably won't race vintage class (as last year racing vintage XC before expert XC fried me thoroughly!), but might either bring the Klein or the Yo Eddy! for the show. Gonna race expert single speed on my new, 19 lb. Ibis Tranny.
> 
> Looking forward to more good times at Keyesville!


Nice. It'll be good to see ya there buddy.


----------



## laffeaux (Jan 4, 2004)

I pulled out the Keyesville race bike tonight, replaced a broken spoke, adjusted the front brakes, and trued the front wheel. I'm ready to race!


----------



## J (Mar 25, 2004)

Dunno if I'm going yet, but if I dont make it, I know Don will be there to say something about Titanium Cool Tool and a bunch of people will know what it means

I rode trials for the first time in like forever yesterday so we'll see


----------



## Veloculture (Dec 18, 2005)

laffeaux said:


> I pulled out the Keyesville race bike tonight, replaced a broken spoke, adjusted the front brakes, and trued the front wheel. I'm ready to race!


:thumbsup: look forward to seeing you again EL.


----------



## Veloculture (Dec 18, 2005)

J said:


> Dunno if I'm going yet, but if I dont make it, I know Don will be there to say something about Titanium Cool Tool and a bunch of people will know what it means
> 
> I rode trials for the first time in like forever yesterday so we'll see


come on. join us, you'll love it. i think too many people get caught up in the "race" part of this. thing of it as a ride. no need to worry about fitness. just come out, camp, ride and hang out with a bunch of cool people and cool bikes. you won't regret it.


----------



## sandmangts (Feb 16, 2004)

Veloculture said:


> come on. join us, you'll love it. i think too many people get caught up in the "race" part of this. thing of it as a ride. no need to worry about fitness. just come out, camp, ride and hang out with a bunch of cool people and cool bikes. you won't regret it.


We may finally get some sun this weekend. I just want to be "in shape" enough to enjoy the ride. When you guys do the race do you use a camelbak and carry tubes, tools etc. or do you just take bottles and forget the trailside repair gear?


----------



## laffeaux (Jan 4, 2004)

sandmangts said:


> We may finally get some sun this weekend. I just want to be "in shape" enough to enjoy the ride. When you guys do the race do you use a camelbak and carry tubes, tools etc. or do you just take bottles and forget the trailside repair gear?


Bring enough to fix a flat tire for sure. Tools aren't a bad idea either, but less necessary. The course is short enough that a water bottle is plenty, but a CamelBack works too (it's its vintage).


----------



## Veloculture (Dec 18, 2005)

sandmangts said:


> We may finally get some sun this weekend. I just want to be "in shape" enough to enjoy the ride. When you guys do the race do you use a camelbak and carry tubes, tools etc. or do you just take bottles and forget the trailside repair gear?


i flatted a few years back and the run back to the start/finish line was a long one. i don't remember how long it took but it was probably a 3-4 mile run. i wish i had a tube.


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

Veloculture said:


> i flatted a few years back and the run back to the start/finish line was a long one. i don't remember how long it took but it was probably a 3-4 mile run. i wish i had a tube.


You were running second behind FB I think....you turned down help as we all passed you numbnuts.


----------



## Upchuck (Jan 30, 2004)

I flatted two years ago in the second DH run heading towards the Snakepit. I was only about 200 yards into the run when I landed too hard off the jump by the big oak tree on the right. I ran the rest of the way in...a loooong run. I was passed by at least two or three people while running. I believe I ended up in last place but I was still in the running for the overall Stage Race, and I did fairly well in the Short Track.

The next morning my legs were toast for the XC race. I could barely walk so I skipped the warmup and just waited for everyone at the start line. It took about 2-3 miles before my legs started to feel better. I ended up 3rd in the XC and 3rd for the overall Stage Race.

Just goes to show you, never count yourself out of the race.


----------



## Upchuck (Jan 30, 2004)

The Snakepit circa 1999. I was riding my GT STS-1.


----------



## Veloculture (Dec 18, 2005)

Rumpfy said:


> You were running second behind FB I think....you turned down help as we all passed you numbnuts.


that's because it was my problem. im the one that forgot to grab a tube so im not going to take a tube from someone still racing. besides, sometimes running is racing. i was cool with it. i'll make sure to have a tube this year though


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

Upchuck said:


> The Snakepit circa 1999. I was riding my GT STS-1.


Nice old school pic!


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

Veloculture said:


> that's because it was my problem. im the one that forgot to grab a tube so im not going to take a tube from someone still racing. besides, sometimes running is racing. i was cool with it. i'll make sure to have a tube this year though


I'll be sure not to offer help when I pass you then.


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

Upchuck said:


> Just goes to show you, never count yourself out of the race.


I count on the fastest VRC'ers to either not show up (Fillet Brazed, Double C), break down (VeloCulture, Upchuck), or get deathly sick (Ameybrook).

These 1st place trophies are just...taking up so much space.


----------



## sandmangts (Feb 16, 2004)

Upchuck said:


> The Snakepit circa 1999. I was riding my GT STS-1.


Looks tough. When you see a fat guy on a red, white and blue e-stay coming through get your cameras ready. Chances are something bad is about to happen. Be sure to offer help to other riders, Just keep a tube that you know has a hole in it.


----------



## 120 (Nov 20, 2009)

Either 94 or 95. This was practice I think, and it was pretty much straight down right here. I built this bike the week before the race and I remember being so bummed because the rest of the parts I had ordered - along with my team clothes - hadn't showed up. You can see where the oil on the spoke nipple shoulders is attracting the dirt. Man those were good times...


----------



## Veloculture (Dec 18, 2005)

120 said:


> Either 94 or 95. This was practice I think, and it was pretty much straight down right here. I built this bike the week before the race and I remember being so bummed because the rest of the parts I had ordered - along with my team clothes - hadn't showed up. You can see where the oil on the spoke nipple shoulders is attracting the dirt. Man those were good times...


you were on the Action Tec team? great forks but man, those frames cracked a lot. did your frame survive? i was racing the same fork that year at Keyesville (94') but on a Curtlo Frame.


----------



## scooderdude (Sep 27, 2004)

Fat Chance in the non-clicker class for XC 

'40/41 Schwinn DX klunker for DH

Beer for after.


----------



## tductape (Mar 31, 2008)

Suppose some of you are leaving tomorrow so I will say it now:
Take lots of photo's and post them when you return.
Have a great time and do the VRC community proud. Ride harder, drink more, laugh loudest and do it all with more style.......
Have a great trip,
I am envious,
T


----------



## adventureworldmag (Mar 19, 2010)

Adventure World Magazine is stoked to be attending the event this year. 
Check out some race updates and photos online: http://www.adventureworldmagazineonline.com


----------

